# D7000 owners - What is your U1 & U2 setup for?



## Light Artisan (Nov 13, 2010)

I didn't think I'd use this feature, but I have to admit I've become quite fond of it.

At the moment I have:

U1 setup for wildlife (shutter priority at 1/500th, auto ISO, center weighted metering, single (center) focal point, etc, etc...).

U2 setup for landscapes (aperture priority, matrix metering, landscape color setting, etc, etc...).

If you use this also, what have you come up with? If you're not using it, you really should be!

I like this a lot more than the banks on my D300s, so much easier to switch settings.


----------



## RyanWard (Nov 13, 2010)

I leave M, A, S and P at ISO 100, RAW and adjust for shots that I have time to do what I would like.

I use U1 as my "walk around." It is basically Aperture priority, 39 point dynamic, AF-C, matrix meter, auto ISO 6400, standard picture control enhanced with sharpening and saturation, min shutter speed of 1/100. Fine JPEG

I use U2 for shutter priority 1/1000, auto ISO 1600 Standard picture control enhanced as with U1, 21 pt dynamic, center weighted, -1/3 EV, fine JPEG.

These work great for me because if I need to tweak one of the these 2 presets, it's usually a quick dial twist and I have exactly what I want...

Still curious to see what others are doing...

I sell real estate and originally thought I would use one of the presets for that, but those photos typically turn into pure manual with multiple flashes in commander mode so it would be a waste of a preset.


----------

